# It's moments like this...



## DjF (Nov 24, 2010)

that made me hold on and try to work things out...18 months and on the road to reconciliation...

I went three months without seeing my grand daughter after she was born because I chose drinking over family...

That changed, my wife and I are getting back together and I get to see my special Layla almost daily...

So Saturday evening grandbaby Layla (now 16 months old) and my wife came out to spend the night with me while my daughter worked...Layla doesn't like to sleep, especially at grandpa's house where she is a wee bit spoiled...so I am laying in bed, my wife on the other side and Layla in between...I'm rubbing her little belly trying to get her to relax and fall to sleep, she reaches over and starts rubbing my belly...my wife is watching and I can see tears in her eyes...it was a wonderful, tender moment that my wife and I will cherish forever...(although I'm sure Layla was trying to put me to sleep so she could get up and play)...

I have a life full of tender moments ahead of me, and being able to share them with my wife will just make them all the more precious...

just a sappy tale from Dan...God Bless!


----------



## lamaga (May 8, 2012)

Awwww....

What a nice story, D! God bless.


----------



## synthetic (Jan 5, 2012)

Thanks. I needed that.


----------



## justabovewater (Jun 26, 2011)

That's not sappy, that's called appreciation for the small things. Thanks for posting.


----------



## Dustball (May 16, 2012)

Thank you so much for reminding us there is hope, and even if we cannot reconcile with our former SO's, there will always be room for moments to cherish. Blessings.


----------



## happyman64 (Jan 12, 2012)

Hey Dan,

Nice post!

My grandfather was a alcoholic for over 25 years. I never understood when he lost his temper at us kids was because he was drunk.

He never ever hit us kids but one time he did chase us screaming his head off at us until my grandmother came out of the house and beat him senseless with wooden bakers rolling pin.

My Grandmother was 4'8" and weighed 90lbs. Again we did not understand what was going on because we were too young.

I also remember my Mom and Dad when they came home throwing all the liquor out of the house and never brought alcohol home again.

I worked with my Grandfather for a few years and he was always loving and respectful of me. He taught me how to drive. 

One day at work the office had a Xmas party and everyone 
was drinking. The office manager was pushing a drink onto my Grandfather and I saw him getting agitated. All at once he exploded and screamed at the top of his lungs "If I take that drink I will not be able to stop. I am a God Da*n Alcoholic!".

I finally understood at 16 years old what my Grandfather was suffering from.

I took him home and explained to my Grandmother what happened. I had the utmost respect for him as a man and recovering alcoholic. I told him how proud I was of him and how much I loved him.

I write this email to you as my eyes get moist fondly remembering my Grandfather and the good times we shared.

And I wanted you to know:

*I am very proud of you.*

Never lose your family to the drink. Your entire family is in my prayers today. I know hard you fight but know that your family and sobriety are worth fighting for.

HM64


----------



## DjF (Nov 24, 2010)

Thank you for the kind words HM64...our marriage counselor calls me a hero for fighting this battle with acoholism...I don't see it that way, I see it that I am finally the man my wife deserved all of these years...

I was vounteering a few weeks ago at an Irish music festival with other family members and my young, just 21 year old, nephew brought me a beer, I turned him down telling him I was an alcoholic...we talked for 10 minutes or so about it, he finally asked me how long I've been sober, and I told him I didn't know, didn't keep track of it....I was just worried being sober tomorrow...

The next day, my sister in law called and told me how much the conversation had meant to her son (my nephew)...that it had made a huge impression...

I am a teacher by trade, but sometimes life lessons come to us...

God Bless!


----------

